# קרדיטים- שיר ורומן 26.8.2012



## behappy (13/9/12)

קרדיטים- שיר ורומן 26.8.2012 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בוקר טוב!!
שמחה ומתרגשת לפרסם פה את הקרדיטים.
הפורום הזה עזר לי המון, אני חושבת שתכנון החתונה היה הרבה יותר קשה והרבה פחות יעיל בלעדיו. לכן אני שמחה להחזיר ולו במעט...
אז...
מתחילים!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מי אנחנו? 
שיר- 32, בעברי מפיקת אירועים ואחראית יח"צ ודוברות, בהווה- מאמנת כושר אישית וקבוצתית, בעלת סטודיו לפילאטיס ואימונים אישיים ולקבוצות בחיפה, מורה לפילאטיס שיקומי, רקדנית פלמנקו ומחול מזרחי. 

רומן- 34- מורה דרך בארץ ב-4 שפות- עברית, רוסית, אנגלית וספרדית.
כן כן, שני פרילאנסרים..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  חיינו הזויים למדי.
גרים בחיפה כבר שנתיים ומאוד מאוד אוהבים את העיר, ומגדלים שתי חתולות מקסימות- נילי (על שם ניל יאנג) בת החמש- שאיתנו ממש מההתחלה, ופומיקי הקטנה, בת חצי שנה.


----------



## המרחפת (13/9/12)

אני רואה את הפרצופים בתמונות, 
ותוהה איך יראו התמונות מהמקדימים. 
מצטטת את פיקסלס: יש אנשים שרואים מצלמה ועושים פוזה, ויש אנשים שרואים מצלמה ועושים פרצוף".

מחכה להמשך!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

תודה!! 
נראה לי שאנחנו שייכים לשני הסוגים
יש לנו גם תמונות פרצוף וגם תמונות פוזה
אבל תמונות הפרצופים הן האהובות עלינו ביותר!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

[email protected]! איך הכרנו? [זהירות- חפירה בדרך..] 
פה, וביתר הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביולי 2007, הזמרת טורי איימוס (ששנינו מאוד מאוד אוהבים), הגיעה לארץ לתת הופעה בודדת באמפי רעננה. כל מעריציה השרופים היו באטרף ובהתרגשות רבה לקראת ההופעה וחלקנו התקבצנו כאן בתפוז- בפורום טורי איימוס שמאז הספיק להסגר, ולקשקש על כל דבר שבעולם, עם רפרפנס לטורי כמובן כמו מעריצים טובים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אז חפרנו על שירים ואלבומים שלה, על אמנים ומוזיקה אחרת, על עצמנו וכו. ההתרגשות הייתה בשיאה וכולנו ידענו שביום ההופעה, ככל הנראה טורי תערוך meet&greet כמה שעות לפני ההופעה, כפי שהיא נוהגת לעשות בכל פעם לקראת הופעות שלה ברחבי העולם. לכן, ידענו ששווה להגיע לאמפי רעננה עוד משעות הבוקר.
התקבצנו לנו, 100 מעריצי טורי, בשבת חמה חמה בסוף יולי, באמפי רעננה, כמה שעות לפני המופע, כל אחד עם דיסקים שהוא רוצה שתחתום עליהם או מתנות [!!!] לטורי-כן, היו גם דברים כאלה, ומה לא... מפלס ההתרגשות היה בשיאו. כולם דיברו עם כולם אבל אף אחד לא היה ממש בפוקוס. בין כל האנשים, שמתי לב לבחור אחד שלמרות כל ההתרגשות והבלגן, זכר שזה יום חם במיוחד ושנהיה שם שעות ארוכות, והביא לכולם קופסאות עם אבטיח ומלון חתוכים לקוביות. שאלתי אותו איך קוראים לו. הוא חשב שהתכוונתי לכינוי שלו בפורום בתפוז, וזו הייתה התשובה שלו. אמרתי שהתכוונתי לשם הפרטי שלו, ואחר כך שנינו היינו כבר מטושטשים מדי בשביל לזכור מי זה מי. בהופעה עצמה היינו במקומות מרוחקים, הוא חזר לחיפה ואני חזרתי לחיי בירושלים. 
הפורום בתפוז המשיך לגעוש ולרעוש אחרי ההופעה, במיוחד מאחר והייתה הופעה מדהימה ומרגשת. אז כתבנו שם, כמה וכמה מהמעריצים שהיו באותו מפגש/קדם הופעה, אבל שוב- לא נוצר איזשהו קשר מיוחד בין שנינו, חוץ מזה שבדיעבד כל אחד מאיתנו "שם עין" על השני/ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ביום בהיר אחד קיבלתי ממנו מסר (שעד היום אני שומרת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), "היי, בא לך לבוא לצאט? כולם שם ומגניב אם תהיי". אז באתי. פתחנו "חדר צאט" פרטי שלנו וכמעט מיד עברנו לשיחות טלפון ארוכות וחופרות. כמעט מיד חשבנו איך להפגש, רק שהייתי אז בתקופה הכי חסרת חיים שלי בעולם. 2 משרות מלאות שאחת מהן כללה הפקת פסטיבל גדול בירושלים והשנייה הייתה פשוט משרה מלאה ותובענית, מבחנים ועבודות שהייתי כבר חייבת להגיש לאוניברסיטה, ולהעביר דירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אז הבהרתי לו שבחודש הקרוב, אין סיכוי. באמת לא היה. יום החופש היחידי שהיה לי אז, היה כיפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אפילו בחגים עבדתי!!
בסופו של דבר סיכמנו שאת הפגישה נעשה- כמחווה למפגשנו הראשון- באמפי רעננה, בהופעה של כנסיית השכל בסיבוב שהיה לה עם הפילהרמונית, ב-4/10/2007. התפאורה והמוזיקה רק הוסיפו להתרגשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני זוכרת איך ישבתי במונית שרות מירושלים לתל אביב כשהלב ב-200 קמ"ש.
אחרי ההופעה המרגשת, בבית קפה קטן אי שם באמצע הדרך, וסיכמנו שממש נשמח להפגש שוב. מאז, אנחנו ביחד.

** אנקדוטה מצחיקה:
כשהחלטנו להתחתן, ישר חשבנו להזמין את טורי סתם בשביל הקטע
הרי ברור לגמרי שהיא לא תגיע..
הכנו קליפ שבו אנחנו מספרים לה על ההיכרות שלנו ועל האהבה שלנו אליה, ושלחנו בעזרת המשרד של שוקי וייס שבזמנו הביא אותה לארץ
כמובן שלא יצא מזה כלום


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

על זוגיות והחיים בכלל 
חמשת השנים שעברנו ביחד, זימנו לנו לא מעט קשיים ומהמורות. שנינו מתמודדים- כל אחד מהצד שלו- עם מחלה קשה, ואולי חשוכת מרפא, של מישהו מהמשפחה הקרובה שלו ומישהו מהמשפחה הקרובה שלי. זה משפיע הרבה מאוד על התנהלות החיים שלנו ביומיום ועל הזוגיות שלנו, מצריך מאיתנו הרבה מאוד אנרגיה, היערכות וזמן לטובת העזרה למשפחה ולאותו אדם וכמובן משפיע על המצב רוח ועל האווירה באופן כללי.

למרות זאת, שנינו נמצאים בעשייה מתמדת ולא מוותרים על בילויים, תחביבים, טיולים, הנאה משתי החתולות המתוקות שלנו וכל דבר כייפי שאפשר לעשות. זה לא פשוט להיות בן או בת זוג של מישהו שנמצא בכזו סיטואציה. זה עוד יותר לא פשוט, כששני בני הזוג מתמודדים עם זה, כל אחד מהצד של משפחתו, וכמובן מתמודדים גם עם הקושי של הצד השני, במיוחד מאחר ומדובר באנשים שהם מאוד מאוד קרובים וחשובים לשנינו. 

היו לנו לא מעט משברים לאורך הדרך וכמה פעמים של כמעט- פרידה, ריבים ואי הסכמות ואנחנו גם לא תמיד רואים את העולם באותה הדרך. למרות זאת, יש בינינו אהבה גדולה מאוד, ומעבר לאהבה- יש בינינו הערכה והכרה בתכונות ובאופי וביתרונות של כל אחד מאיתנו. אנחנו מאוד מעריכים זה את זה, ומעבר לאהבה ולמשיכה, גם חברים מאוד טובים. אהבה ממשיכה לגדול ולהתקיים רק אם מתחזקים, משקיעים, ותומכים אחד בשני. אחד הקרדיטים הראשונים שקראתי פה היה של פיקסלס, שכתבה על זוגיות שנותנת כוח להתמודדות עם החיים. זה בדיוק זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונות אגב מירח הדבש שלנו, יותר עדכניות מהחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חזרנו ממש לפני שבוע.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ההצעה, או- "מה נזכרת עכשיו?" 
אני ורומן חווינו בצורה קצת שונה את הקשר שלנו. אמנם היו לו קשרים רבים לפניי, אבל אני החברה הרצינית הראשונה (ובתקווה גם האחרונה) שלו. לפניי, הוא לא גר תקופה ממושכת עם מישהי. בתור אדם מחויב – קשה לי למצוא דוגמה למישהו יותר מחויב ממנו, אליי ובאופן כללי- הוא הצליח להסתגל במהירות לחיי זוגיות ושיתוף, אבל חתונה? זה היה קצת טו מאץ' בשבילו..

אני, לעומת זאת, עברתי כמה וכמה קשרים משמעותיים בעבר וגם גרתי עם בן זוג קודם במשך כשנתיים. כשהכרנו, הייתי בכלל בתקופה של כזו רוויה שלא לומר עצבים על כל המין הגברי באשר הוא ולא רציתי בכלל קשר... 
רומן פשוט קילף ממני את כל שכבות ההגנה שבניתי על עצמי ואז,
פשוט, התאהבתי בו כמו ילדה קטנה. לכן, אחרי שנה ומשהו של קשר, מבחינתי היה ברור שזהו, אני רוצה להתחתן! והבחור? פשוט לא היה שם. 
אחרי תקופה מסוימת של דמעות ועצבים על כך שאני לא מקבלת מה שאני רוצה מתי שאני רוצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, התחלתי להרפות מהעניין ולהבין שללחוץ עליו- זה פשוט לא נכון ולא בריא לאף אחד מאיתנו.

במשך השנים גם התגבשה אצלי המודעות לעניין המעמד המעוות של הרבנות בארץ והתגבשה אצלי עמדה אחרת- רצון לקיים טקס מחויבות הדדית שלא יהיה אורתודוכסי, ואפילו לא להירשם במשרד הפנים כנשואים. 

רומן ראה אחרת את הדברים, אבל מאחר ולא ממש דיברנו על חתונה באופק, עזבנו את העניין לנפשו והמשכנו בחיינו הרגילים.

בסוף מאי השנה הייתי בסיומו של קורס שיקום תנועתי קשה ומתיש ועבדתי כמו מטורפת. במשך כשבועיים לפני כן, רומן התחיל להמהם כל מני דברים כמו "מזמן לא טיילנו", "אולי נסע לקיסריה", והתשובה התמידית שלי הייתה- תן לי לעבור את המבחנים ואז נדבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  חשבנו לעשות בקיץ את החלק הצפוני של שביל ישראל, וזממתי להציע לו באיזשהו רגע רומנטי שם. אבל הוא הקדים אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביום שישי אחד הוא התחיל להתלונן שהוא רוצה בשר ואין אוכל בבית ובואי נצא לבית אורן לאכול (יש שם מסעדת בשרים מדהימה ששמה קאת בלו). שתבינו, אנחנו גרים במיקום כזה שיש לנו ליד הבית במרחק 5 דקות הליכה ברגל לפחות 5 מסעדות מעולות שבין היתר מגישות בשר. אבל לא. הבחור רוצה לצאת מהעיר ונמאס לו ובית אורן ועניינים. טוב נו, נוסעים לבית אורן. בדרך אני מתחילה לחשוד, אבל במסעדה לא קורה שום דבר. אח"כ יצאנו לטייל באזור, עלינו על מגדל תצפית שהיה רעוע למדי וירדנו ממנו בפיק ברכיים. 
ואז הוא שאל- רוצה עוד פיק ברכיים? והוציא טבעת מקסימה, מנצנצת וענקית למידות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

הטבעת, אגב, מתכשיטי כפריס. 

אמרתי כן, כמובן, אבל הייתי כולי לחץ ופחדים מהעניין. עברו עלי כמה שבועות של תהיות וספקות, האם זה זה, האם אני באמת רוצה להתחתן איתו, האם זה הבנאדם בשבילי, מה עכשיו זהו מתבגרים, אמאלה השלב הבא (בגילנו, בכל זאת), זה ילדים, אוי ואבוי אני מזדקנת, מה לא... 

אחרי שבועיים שבהם הסתובבתי זומבי, תפסה אותי מתאמנת אישית מהממת שלי, אחת עם המון נסיון חיים שכבר הספיקה להתחתן ולהתגרש פעמיים, ואמרה לי- שישי הבא תעשי איתי את האימון האחרון שלך ואז נשב לדבר. בינתיים, תכיני טבלת בעד ונגד להתחתן עם רומן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז עשיתי טבלה כזו, ובאתי אליה לשיחה של 3!!! שעות חופרות, אח"כ עוד היו כמה ספקות אבל כבר הסתדר לי הראש קצת יותר, ובסוף באתי ואמרתי לו- טוב יאללה, בוא נארגן חתונה.


----------



## yoli (13/9/12)

נהנת 
מהכנות ומהכתיבה  הרבה אומץ


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/9/12)

מרגש כמה שאת אמיתית...


----------



## חדשים בעסק (13/9/12)

מקסימה! 
הכתיבה שלך פשוט אמיתית ומרגשת. נהנית לקרוא


----------



## Bobbachka (14/9/12)

ממש דומה לטבעת שלי... 
ואני חושבת שהזכרת את זה בקרדיטים שלי


----------



## Bobbachka (14/9/12)

זו לא היית את 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אבל היא מקסימה!


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

תודה!!


----------



## Hadas 87 (17/9/12)

גם לי הציעו נישואין בקאת בלו!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

"מה, חתונת מיינסטרים? אבל אנחנו הרי הו כה 
מאגניבים" 

התחלנו לדבר על איך. לשנינו היה ברור, בשלב די מוקדם, שעומד להיות פער גדול מאוד בין חתונת החלומות שלנו, לבין מה שיקרה בפועל. 
שנינו רצינו מעין פיקניק גדול ושמח בחיק הטבע, אני תמיד דמיינתי את עצמי עם שמלה לבנה פשוטה וכפרית, זר בשיער והולכת יחפה לחופה, רצינו חברים קרובים מסביב אבל... מה עם משפחה? ומה עם החברים של ההורים? וכו וכו.

הוא בן יחיד, ומאחר ובאמת משפחתו ידעה לא מעט סבל וקשיים, היה לנו חשוב מאוד שהוריו יוכלו להזמין חברים וקרובים שלהם שרוצים מאוד לשמוח בשמחתם. לי יש מצד אבא שלי שבט מרוקאי די גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז צריך לחשוב על מקום מתאים, שיהיה נוח מספיק לכולם, נגיש למשפחות ולחברים מרחבי הארץ. 

בהתחלה, חשבנו ישר על 4/10 שהוא יום השנה שלנו ותאריך שאנחנו מאוד אוהבים. אבל 4/10 זה חול המועד סוכות ואסור מבחינת ההלכה היהודית להתחתן בחול המועד בגלל הלכה של "אין מערבין שמחה בשמחה".

ואם כבר דת, אז כבר...

אני הרי לא רציתי להתחתן בחתונה אורתודוקסית. יכולתי להתפשר על רפורמית, או על לנסוע לחול להתחתן ולהירשם במשרד הפנים. הוא? רצה טקס אורתודוכסי! בנוסף, חטפתי כאלה ריקושטים בעיקר מאבא שלי, שהתחרפנתי כבר. התחילה תקופה של המון ויכוחים, עצבים, ריבים, מה לא.

בסוף החלטתי להתפשר.

לא הייתי שלמה עם ההחלטה הזו ועד היום אני לא אוהבת את הרעיון שהתחתנתי בצורה שאני כל כך אבל כל כך לא מסכימה איתה ומתנגדת לה.
עשיתי את זה עבור בן הזוג שלי, מאחר וידעתי שזה חשוב לו מאוד.
עכשיו אנקדוטה שתקדים את המאוחר: ירח הדבש שלנו היה גם טיול שורשים בסנט פטרסבורג, העיר בה חי וגדל עד גיל 12. (תובנות לגבי טיול כזה כירח דבש- בהמשך השרשור). אני אוהבת מסורת אבל לא את איך שהדת מתנהלת בארץ ולא מעוניינת לקיים אורח חיים דתי שכולל בעיני איסורים והלכות שאבד עליהם הכלח כבר לפני שנים. למרות חילוניותי הגמורה, כשהייתי שם ונחשפתי להוויה של זרות, ושל אנטישמיות, ותחושה כמעט תמידית שעלולים לעשות לך משהו רק כי את יהודיה –וכבר טיילתי בכל מני מקומות בעולם אבל שם זה באמת משהו מיוחד.., בקיצור- אחרי כל זה- באמת הבנתי אותו ואת ההתעקשות שלו לחבר את עצמו לדת וליהדות, לצערי באופן שאני לא ממש מסכימה איתו.

בקיצור, התחלנו בתהליך מול צהר, והוא התחיל בתהליך בירור יהדות ארוך, מייגע, משפיל ומכעיס שבסופו גם הוא לא ממש רצה להתחתן בחתונה אורתודוכסית.

- בתמונה- נילי שלנו ישנה בתוך אדנית ריקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סתם כי זו תמונה מהממת..


----------



## Bobbachka (14/9/12)

אני נמסה מהדבר החמוד הזה...


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

אוי היא מהממת אנחנו מאוהבים בה כבר 5 שנים!!


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (14/9/12)

מתיקות 
באמת תמונה מהממת


----------



## behappy (16/9/12)

תודה!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

בחירת מקום: הדרך מפיקניק לאולם אירועים 
לאחר שערכנו רשימת מוזמנים, הבנו שנצטרך מקום שיוכל להכיל בין 150 ל-250 איש. רצינו בקיץ או בחודשי הסתיו הראשונים (נובמבר כבר מחוץ לתחום), ידענו שאנחנו רוצים בחיפה או בסביבה הקרובה, משיקולי נוחות שלנו ושל חברים קרובים- שלא ינהגו הביתה שיכורים, וידענו שאנחנו רוצים מקום שבצורה כלשהי ישתלב בו טבע- או הים, או הכרמל, או שניהם. 
בתחילה עוד שקלנו הפקת חתונה בטבע, אבל הבנו שלמספר המוזמנים שלנו זה ייקר את ההפקה בכ-20,000 ₪ שאין לנו (מימנו את החתונה כמעט לבד) ובנוסף לא יהיה נוח לקרובי משפחה מבוגרים או משפחות עם ילדים. 

לכן, עברנו לאופציה שלא הכי התלהבנו ממנה- אולמות וגני אירועים. בהתחלה עוד חשבנו על חמישי בערב, אבל המחירים היו מופקעים למדי..

המקומות שבסופו של דבר ראינו, היו הדק במתחם ים-כרמל ביער עופר, "בראשית ביץ'" בנווה ים- ליד עתלית, ו"כחול" בחיפה.

את הפיין קלאב ובקתה ביער- שני מקומות מעולים ביערות הכרמל- לא היינו צריכים לראות כי היינו שם בכמה וכמה חתונות. אבל מה, ממש חששנו מהקטע של חברים שינהגו שיכורים חזרה בכביש החשוך והמתפתל מגני האירועים הללו, בחזרה אל חיפה או אל כביש החוף. 






 הדק ביער עופר - מקום יפהפה עם אווירת יער נהדרת. זה לא גן אירועים רגיל שבו הצמחיה מובנית בתוך הגן, אלא מקום שפשוט נכנס לתוך היער. אבל, וזה אבל גדול: האירוע שם דורש, עד לאירוע עצמו וכולל, הרבה מאוד ארגונים מצד הזוג. את הקייטרינג מביאים בנפרד, את הבר בנפרד ובנוסף הם מעדיפים לעבוד עם ספקים שלהם ויש דירוג מחירים מסוים שלא מצא חן בעינינו- בין ספקים שלהם לספקים חיצוניים. הם גם לא היו מוכנים להתגמש איתנו על מספר מינמלי נמוך יחסית של מוזמנים, והדרך לשם גם היא קצת חשוכה ומפותלת, במיוחד בחזרה.






 "בראשית ביץ'"- כמה המלצות שמעתי על בעל המקום... וואו. הייתי מוכנה לסגור רק בזכות ההמלצות על היושרה, ההגינות והנדיבות שלו! 
המקום יחסית "פושטי", טוב לחתונת צהריים קלילה שכזו. לצערי המחירים שהוא נתן לנו היו גבוהים יחסית לתמורה: המקום עצמו לא היה אידיאלי ולא היינו סגורים לגביו.

מתישהו, קבענו פגישה והגענו ל"כחול". מאוד מאוד התרשמנו מהדק הפונה אל הים, מהאווירה במקום, האוכל היה טעים טעים והרשים אותנו יותר מבכל מקום אחר שביקרנו ואיש המכירות היה מקצועי ותקתקן. בנוסף, הם הציעו לנו הצעה שהיה קשה מאוד לסרב לה: יום א 26.8. ככל הנראה היום הזה היה פנוי מאחר וזה היום הראשון בבתי הספר השנה, ובכלל ימי א לא כל כך פופולריים לחתונה.

26 הוא מספר מאוד מיוחד עבור רומן, מן מספר מזל שכזה שכבר עזר לו לזכות בווגאס ובכל מני שטויות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   אני מצדי מאוד אוהבת את חודש אוגוסט וקיץ בכלל. לאחר בירור דחוף עם חברה מאוד טובה שלי שגרה בחול- אם תוכל להגיע לחתונה, ותשובה חיובית ממנה-ההצעה קרצה אף יותר.

מאוד מאוד רצינו לסגור שם במיידי, אבל מספר המינימום היה גבוה לנו מדי (200) וחששנו מזה מאוד. בסוף הסכימו להתפשר איתנו על מספר מינימום נמוך יותר וגם פינקו אותנו בכמה עניינים עיצוביים על הדרך. אגב, הפינוקים לא הפסיקו- גם לאחר הסגירה, במעמד בחירת המנות עם השף, הוא ראה שאנחנו מתלבטים לגבי כמה סלטים והוסיף לנו אקסטרא כדי שיהיה לנו גם וגם.
ההתנהלות מול כחול הייתה, ברובה, נהדרת. החבר'ה תקתקנים ויודעים את העבודה. כחודש וחצי לפני האירוע, הוזמנו לאירוע טעימות שהיה מיועד למתחתנים בלבד. האירוע התנהל בצורה מסודרת ומקצועית והתפוצצנו מרוב אוכל טעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אגב, כבר אז הבחנו במנות לא טעימות בעליל, ובמנות טעימות מאוד. זה הדגיש את הצורך באירוע טעימות מסודר, כי באמת שגם לשף מצויין כמו השף של כחול יש מנות שהן פשוט לא לטעמנו. אגב, השף גם היה מוכן לבוא לקראת, להכין מנות מיוחדות לאנשים עם בעיות עיכול ורגישויות וכו. דאגתי גם שלצמחונים/טבעונים יהיה מה לאכול, ושיהיו מנות שאין בהן בשר או דגים. בנוסף, בכל מנה יש גם תוספות שמוכנות ללא בשר כך שטבעונים יכולים לאכול שם באמת לשובע.  בסוף האירוע חזרנו עם המון שאריות הביתה, וזה גם נחמד. 

נקודה אחת למחשבה:  שידכו לנו, כשבועיים לפני האירוע, מנהל אירוע נוראי. ממש נוראי. הוא דיבר, ולא רק אלינו, בטון חצי מזלזל חצי מחפף, והיה פשוט.... מגעיל. זה הגיע למצבים שבהם כשביקשנו משהו מיוחד מההגברה, הוא הפנה אותנו לדבר עם מנהל ההגברה בעצמנו, שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה עם כל האטרף שגם כך קיים, במקום לטפל בעניין בעצמו. שקלנו כבר להתקשר לבעלים ולבקש שיחליפו לנו מנהל אירוע, אבל אלת המזל כבר דאגה לנו: קיבלנו טלפון ממנהל אירוע שמראש רצינו שינהל את האירוע שלנו (ירדן המקסים!) ובאמת לא ברור למה לא ביקשנו אותו אז, שהוא ינהל את האירוע שלנו (ככל הנראה המגעיל ההוא התפוטר). מאותו רגע, היינו רגועים, וגם כשהיו קרייסיסים בחתונה הכל היה רגוע יותר בזכותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עוד כמה פלוסים שחייבת להוסיף: המוזיקה נמוכה יותר באזור האוכל מאשר בריקודים, התאורה נעימה מאוד, אופציות העיצוב הבסיסי הן רבות ומגוונות (צבעים שונים למפיות למפות ולנרות) וניתן לשדרג אותו עבור לא הרבה כסף (שילמנו 100 ₪ + מעמ על 20 נרות ו-20 ורדים אדומים בצנצנות קטנות, שפוזרו במרפסת בקבלת הפנים. יש גם אפשרות לקבל חופה בסיסית יפהפייה, אנחנו ביקשנו את המסורתית. העיצוב שבחרנו היה מפות בצבע שמנת, מפיות בצבע סגול חציל ו"אהילים" קטנים שיש לכל עששית במרכז שולחן, בצבע לבן. זה יצא מקסים והשתלב נהדר עם האווירה והתאורה במקום.

קיבלנו המון מחמאות- על המקום, האווירה, האוכל והשירות. המון הדגישו בפנינו את העובדה שכיף להיות באירוע שבו המלצרים הם לא ילדים בני 16 שאז רמת השירות בהתאם.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

קצת תמונות להמחשת האווירה במקום.. 
סורי על הקשקושים ההזויים שלי בצייר
בכל מה שקשור לדברים כאלה אני די מוגבלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זו על הדק- בקבלת הפנים, ממש בתחילת האירוע כשהגיעו ראשוני האורחים


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שקיעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמובן שרצינו שקיעה בזמן החופה אבל זה לא ממש מציאותי בישראל בסוף אוגוסט.

בתמונה רואים את הורדים האדומים הקטנים והנרות שהוספנו לעיצוב הבסיסי.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

על רקע האולם 
מסתבר שהתאורן החמוד השתמש בסגולים למיניהם, והעיצוב שבחרנו היה עם סגול. איזה מגניב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני כל כך אוהבת סגול.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

אולי עכשיו?


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ועוד אחת דומה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

היו לנו כמה ילדות בחתונה 
זו בת דודה של רומן.
התמונות שלהן יצאו מתוקות ברמות!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

המממ? 
מוזר מה שקורה פה


----------



## המרחפת (13/9/12)

זה באג ידוע של תפוז 
חכי כמה דקות, תעלי הודעות אחרות בינתיים, אחרי כמה דקות התמונות יופיעו לבד.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

בופה VS מלצרים והגשה 
שנינו מאוד אוהבים בופה, בגלל המגוון האפשרי, היכולת ללכת ולקחת מתי שרוצים כמה שרוצים ולטעום מכמה מנות והיכולת להחליט לאכול אחר כך (הבופה של המנות העיקריות בכחול נשאר עד לסגירת האירוע).

אבל, מאחר והיו לנו כמה וכמה אורחים מבוגרים מאוד או מוגבלים בתנועתם, סיכמנו על מלצרי הגשה לכמה שולחנות:
לשולחנות המבוגרים
ובנוסף- לשולחן המשפחה הקרובה (שולחן חתן כלה מה שנקרא- אנחנו וההורים +אחים). הסיבה היא שגם כך אלה האנשים העסוקים ביותר באירוע שאם ילכו לבופה הם לא ממש יגיעו למצב שתהיה להם צלחת עם אוכל ביד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בזכות ההגשה, גם אני יכולתי, כן כן, לשבת ולאכול! אמנם לכמה דקות בלבד אבל וואלה, אכלתי, וזה היה מעולה..

בנוסף, השף הציע שהמנות העיקריות יהיו בופה, ואילו הסלטים והלחם יהיו על השולחנות (יוגשו מבעוד מועד ע"י מלצרים). הסכמנו לכך ואני חושבת שזה רעיון ממש חכם שנותן מענה לאנשים שרוצים רק משהו קל עכשיו או אח"כ וכדי לחסוך תורים ועומס.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

הזמנות, או: אירובי, משטרה ו...החתונה שלנו? 
זה היה הספק היחיד שלגביו לא היה לי שום ספק: לירז רוזנברג, מדריכת אירובי ועיצוב (משם אני מכירה אותה), שהמקצוע העיקרי שלה הוא עיצוב פנים ועל הדרך, היא מעצבת את הדיסקים המהממים שהיא עורכת בתחום האירובי, עם עיצובים מקוריים, הומוריסטיים ומגניבים. 

פניתי אליה בפייסבוק והיא הסכימה בשמחה (ומסתבר שכבר עיצבה כמה הזמנות חתונה), הייתה מאוד מאוד מקצועית וציינה פרטים שחשוב שיהיו ששכחנו מהם לגמרי. 

יצאה הזמנה מ ה מ מ ת על פי רעיון ממוחו הקודח של רומן, הזמנה ששנינו גאים בה ואוהבים אותה מאוד! (חוץ מזה שהיא עשתה את רומן קצת רבה רפורמית, עם האודם והתלתלים והכיפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל בקטנה).

המחירים של לירז באמת שווים לכל נפש והיא נהדרת. ממליצה עליה בחום!!
מי שתרצה פרטים- אצלי במסר כמובן.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

החלק הקדמי 





 מקווה שייצא בסדר כי הקטנתי המון כדי לשלוח..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

החלק האחורי 
אין, לירז פשוט נהדרת!! מגיעות לה כל המחמאות בעולם. אין אחד שלא התלהב מההזמנה! (חוץ מזה, היא גם מדריכת אירובי בחסד אבל זה לא קשור..)


----------



## pipidi (13/9/12)

ממש ממש מתוק וחמוד 
מתה על החתולה השושבינה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

לא יכולנו להשאיר אותה מחוץ לכל זה 
גם ככה היה קשה לנו שהיא לא תהיה בחתונה..


----------



## Bobbachka (14/9/12)

נוסח אדיר להזמנה!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מ ו ז י ק ה ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
שנינו מטורפים על מוזיקה. אהבה גדולה לזרמים וסגנונות שונים, אוסף דיסקים מכובד, מה שתרצו. 
מה שכן, שנינו הרבה פחות אוהבים מוזיקת חתונות סטנדרטית. 

אני לא ידעתי מאיפה להתחיל בכלל לתקוף את הבעיה, מאחר והצד המרוקאי שלי במשפחה שלי חייב, פשוט חייב את הדרבוקות והסלסולים ולא יעזור כלום. מצד שני, יש לנו טעם משלנו והעדפה ברורה מה אנחנו רוצים לשמוע ומה לא. לכן מראש קבענו פגישות עם כמה דיג'ייס שידועים בתחום בתור אלטרנטיביים יחסית והיו יכולים להתמודד עם הבעיה.

הראשון שנפגשנו איתו היה איתמר גבע, שעשה לשנינו רושם מקצועי מאוד מאוד ונתן לנו כמה עצות טובות ששימשו אותנו בהמשך. מה שכן, בן זוגי לא ממש התחבר אליו. 
השני שהיה אמור להפגש איתנו היה צביקה בירן, אך הוא ביטל מאחר וזוג שהתלבט לגביו סגר איתו באותו יום שבו היינו אמורים להגיע, על התאריך שלנו. הוא הפנה אותנו למישהו מקסים שאני לא זוכרת את שמו אבל הידע המוזיקלי שלו לא סיפק את האליטיסטים שאנחנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ואז הגענו לעיליי גולן מ"קנגורו דיג'ייס" בחיפה. הוא תקלט בחתונה של חברה טובה שהייתה מרוצה מאוד ולא הבינה איך לא רצנו אליו ראשון. בנוסף, הוא היה אחד מהתקליטנים של מועדון הסיטי הול עליו השלום, ששנינו, גם אני וגם רומן, סוג של גדלנו בו ובילינו בו בכמה תקופות משמעותיות בחיינו. עיליי לגמרי הבין את הראש שלנו, מאוד נהנה והעריך את הטעם המוזיקלי שהבאנו ונתן כמה אופציות הגיוניות לחצי השעה הראשונה של הריקודים, שסוכם שתהיה חצי שעה של מזרחית, מיינסטרים וכל מה שאני והוא לא הכי אוהבים ... הפשרה הייתה הרבה שירים מזרחיים אבל לא פופ מזרחי. דברים כמו מברוק עליכ וכו' (מוזיקת מימונה/חינה שכזו ) . בנוסף- בלקני, קצת פופ, אייטיז ושירים ספציפיים שאנחנו אוהבים (שנינו אוהבים טראש אייטיז מצחיק שכזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

בתור רקדנית בטן שמאוד מאוד אוהבת את המזרחי הקלאסי שיפהפה בעיניי, ברגע שעיליי אמר שהוא מאוד אוהב מוזיקה שורשית, מקורית ולא מיש מש כזה (בלי להעליב, כן), הוא קנה אותי. לכן הלכנו על יווני, מרוקאי, צועני-בלקני ועוד. 

בפועל, המוזיקה בריקודים יצאה די מוצלחת, שמחה, מבדחת ומגניבה, ולאחר חצי השעה הראשונה התחלנו להפציץ במוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים: פורטיס, רייג' אגיינסט דה משין, ברי סחרוף, גוגול בורדלו, פיית נו מור, אל-7, דפש מוד, נירוונה ומה לא... מי שתרצה- יש לי קובץ מהמם שהכנו לקראת האירוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם עיליי עצמו נהנה ואמר שסוף סוף הוא מתקלט בחתונה אלטרנטיבית כשהאלטרנטיבה היא לא רק גרין דיי. 

לגבי קבלת הפנים מן הסתם המצב היה קל יותר כי יש המון שירים שאנחנו אוהבים שהם שקטים ואלטרנטיביים למדי, כמו ניל יאנג the the קאט פאוור סיגור רוס ועוד ועוד וגם שם, קיבלנו פידבקים מדהימים על המוזיקה ובעיקר החבר'ה הצעירים ציינו לטובה שסוף סוף הם נהנים ממוזיקה בחתונה.

לגבי עיליי- הבחור מקסים, לוקח מחיר סטנדרטי לגמרי, זמין לכל שאלה וזורם עם גחמות שגיונות ושינויי הרגע האחרון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מיד לאחר הפגישה כשיצאנו ממנו, הסתכלנו אחד לשני בעיניים, הבנו שסוגרים איתו וחזרנו חזרה למשרד שלו לחתום על הטפסים


----------



## irit lior (13/9/12)

your playlist 
would love it if you send it to me please


----------



## The Blue Fairy (13/9/12)

אני גם אשמח לקבל )


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

בשמחה! אעלה יותר מאוחר לפורום בשרשור הזה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שיר הליכה לחופה 
היו שתי התלבטויות. "השביל הזה" של אהוד בנאי", ו"הללויה" של ליאונרד כהן. הללויה ניצח, והיה מאוד מרגש.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שיר שבירת כוס 
Where is my mind של הפיקסיז. אני התעקשתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היינו חייבים, בכל זאת


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

והלינק (מה זה כל הבאגים האלה:-O)


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שירי סלואו 
מאחר וידעתי עם מי יש לי עסק (מטורף למוזיקה בדיוק כמוני), הצעתי לו רעיון שהתקבל בהצלחה רבה- הוא יקדיש לי שיר ואני אקדיש לו אחד, כלומר יהיו 2 שירי סלואו כשכל אחד מהם הוא הפתעה לשני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ההתלבטויות היו רבות וקשות כי יש המון שירי אהבה שאנחנו אוהבים! בסופו של דבר, בחרנו שניים:


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

השיר שרומן הקדיש לי- Slowdive- dagger 
או- השיר שאף אחד לא הכיר בחתונה וכולם תהו מה זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הסיפור מאחורי השיר הזה הוא כמה מלים מתוכו שאומרות שהעולם הזה מלא ברעשים, ולמרות זאת, הדובר שומע את הלחישות שלה. רומן פיתח בשנתיים האחרונות תחביב של תרגומי שירים לעברית (בעיקר באתר "לעז"), אז הנה התרגום שלו כאן:

נַעֲרָת זְרִיחָה נִרְדֶּמֶת
חוֹלֶמֶת הִיא לְבַד
וַאֲנִי, אֲנִי פִּגְיוֹן לָהּ
לְהַקְהוֹת לָחוּשׁ כְּאֵבָהּ

הָעוֹלָם מָלֵא בְּרַעַשׁ
שׁוֹמֵעַ אוֹתוֹ תָּמִיד
וַאֲנִי, אֲנִי פִּגְיוֹן לָךְ
אֲנִי לָךְ הַחֲתָךְ

נִדְמֶה לִי שֶׁאַתְּ לוֹחֶשֶׁת
קוֹרֶה לִי כָּל הַזְּמַן
נִדְמֶה לִי שֶׁאַתְּ לוֹחֶשֶׁת
קוֹרֶה לִי כָּל הַזְּמַן

כְּשֶׁיָּשַׁנְתִּי אַתְּ לוֹחֶשֶׁת
אוֹהֵב אוֹתָךְ עִם חִיּוּךְ
אוֹתָךְ לֹא מַמָּשׁ אִבַּדְתִּי
זֶה רַק הָלַךְ לִי לְאִבּוּד

הָעוֹלָם מָלֵא בְּרַעַשׁ
שׁוֹמֵעַ אוֹתוֹ תָּמִיד
וַאֲנִי, אֲנִי פִּגְיוֹן לָךְ
אֲנִי לָךְ הַחֲתָךְ

נִדְמֶה לִי שֶׁאַתְּ לוֹחֶשֶׁת
קוֹרֶה לִי כָּל הַזְּמַן
נִדְמֶה לִי שֶׁאַתְּ לוֹחֶשֶׁת
קוֹרֶה לִי כָּל הַזְּמַן


כששמעתי את זה לראשונה, נפעמתי מהמלים ושיתפתי את רגשותיי עם רומן, שהתרגש יחד איתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה היה כ"כ מזמן, בשנה הראשונה שלנו ביחד...


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

השיר שהקדשתי לרומן- love song 
בגירסה של טורי איימוס. 
כי היא הופכת את השיר היפהפה גם כך הזה, למשהו אחר. כל כך קרוב ומדבר אליי.
וכי אני ורומן מתים על טורי והיא הרי הסיבה לזה שנפגשנו, אז איפהשהוא זה צריך להתבטא.

וחוצמיזה אני מטורפת על הקיור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יוווו זה עושה לי כאלה צמרמורות כשאני שומעת אותו עכשיו!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

"נגנים" 
אז כבר הזכרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שאנחנו אוהבים מוזיקה, ומגיעים ממשפחות מוזיקליות, מכל צד יש כמה נגנים מפורסמים בעולם, אותי שלחו לנגן מגיל קטן וכו'. 

שני האנשים היקרים לנו במשפחתנו שרצינו שייקחו חלק וינגנו- גם משום שזה יסב להם אושר וגם משום שאנחנו רצינו להציג את השורשים המוזיקליים לכל המוזמנים- היו סבתא שלי, ואבא שלו. סבתא שלי- בת 89, גרה בגפה בשנתיים האחרונות ופשוט מחזיקה את עצמה לבד כמעט ללא עזרה (טפו טפו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אישה מדהימה שניגנה בפסנתר כל חייה עד היום כמובן והייתה ה-מורה לפסנתר בכל יישוב שבו התגוררה. לדעתי, הנגינה פשוט שמרה עליה צעירה ומלאת מרץ ועשייה. 

אבא שלו מבוגר מאד יחסית – בן 74, מנגן בסקסופון ובעוד כמה כלי נגינה. שניהם מאוד התרגשו מהמחווה והתאמנו בחודשים שקדמו לחתונה על היצירות שבחרו לנגן. בסה"כ כל אחד מהם ניגן 3 קטעים יחסית קצרים ומקסימים (כמו "לו יהי", "cheek to cheek", "תלבשי לבן"). הקהל כולו התרגש מאוד. 

הנגינה דרשה היערכות מסוימת- הבאת אורגן לאולם, הכנה של המנהל הטכני ושל הדיג'יי אבל שטויות, היה שווה את הטרחה המועטה ולו בשביל השמחה של שני הנגנים המיוחדים והמדהימים שלנו. כמובן שהכל תועד בווידיאו (זו למעשה הייתה ה-סיבה לקחת ווידיאו).


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

על הסקסופון.. 
הוא כ"כ התרגש


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

עוד סקסופון..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ועל האורגן.. 
הסבתא המדהימה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עם דודה שלי שעזרה לה..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

עוד אחת יחד איתי 
כל כך אוהבת אותה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

יש חיים לחיות.. אמשיך אח"כ


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

רב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- יואל קריספיל 
כמו שכתבתי, אישית, מאוד לא רציתי חתונה אורתודוכסית. יכולתי להתחבר לפן היהודי שלי בחתונה רפורמית אבל גם זה לא היה הכרח המציאות בעיניי. 
הסכמתי להתפשר לטובת בן הזוג שלי והמשפחה שלי ואני בהחלט לא שלמה עם התהליך ומעולם לא הייתי שלמה, זה דרש ממני ויתור כואב מאוד על העקרונות שלי, ובדיעבד בן הזוג שלי רצה לוותר על כל העניין גם כן- בירור היהדות היה תהליך דוחה, משפיל ומכעיס מאוד עבורו ועבור הוריו.

ולענייננו. פנינו לצהר בערך באמצע חודש יוני השנה, כשהם לא רק היו מפוצצים בפניות אלא גם נאלצו להתמודד עם פטירתו של אחד הרבנים הכי עסוקים שלהם בצפון. לכן, תשובתם המיידית הייתה שאין להם יכולת לטפל בנו. רומן בן זוגי מצא על ידי קשרים, רב של צהר שנמצא בנצרת עילית, ושמו יואל קריספיל. נפגשנו איתו והוא עשה עלי רושם של אדם חביב, רגיש ופתוח יחסית. סיכמנו את כל הפרטים הטכניים, ושמחנו שהוא גם ינגן בגיטרה וישיר בחופה (עם כל ענייני המוזיקה זה דווקא מצא חן בעינינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והיינו די רגועים.

במוצ"ש – יום לפני החתונה, רומן דיבר איתו ו-ווידא איתו את כל הפרטים. הכל היה נראה סגור הרמטית, אבל.... החופה נקבעה ל-20:00, ובשעה זו לא היה שום סימן שהרב מתכוון להגיע. הטלפון שלו לא היה זמין, לא היו לנו עוד מספרי טלפון שלו או של העוזר שלו/משפחתו, והתחלנו לחשוש שמא הרב לא יגיע! 

חייבת לציין לטובה את ירדן, מנהל האירוע בכחול, שישר הרגיע אותנו שיש לו כמה אופציות חלופיות אם נזדקק. בנוסף אורחים שונים התחילו כבר להרים טלפונים לכל מני רבנים... זה היה מצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חברות סיפרו לי בדיעבד שנראיתי הכי רגועה בעולם והאמת היא שזה הטריד אותי אבל לא מוטט אותי. 

בסוף הרב הופיע באיזה 21:00 ואמר שאיחר בגלל פקקים ושהנייד שלו לא היה זמין. מאוד מרגיז ומלחיץ..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

הדרכה זוגית ומקווה 
המדריכה שהופניתי אליה מצהר היא מיכל יחיאלי מטבעון. אני ורומן נסענו לפגוש אותה ביחד, לשיחה כייפית של שעה וחצי ובזה נגמר הסיפור. היה מאוד מאוד בסדר, לא טראומתי בכלל ובעצם דרכה שוכנעתי ש, נו שויין, אלך למקווה.

אז הלכתי למקווה ששמעתי שהוא הכי מפואר בחיפה ובצפון- מקווה חסדי טהרה בנווה שאנן.

מה אומר, היה צחוקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




איך שאני נכנסת, העיצוב פשוט תקף אותי בכמויות הזהב/צהבהב/וואטאבר שנשפכו מכל עבר יחד עם אלמנטים של מים ומוזיקה הזויה למדי.

הלכתי לחדר – ביקשתי לא חדר כלות ולא ווג'ראס, באתי לבד ורומן בינתיים הלך להסתובב בחוץ וכמצוות המדריכת כלה- לכתוב לי מכתב יפה (ומצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
הייתה שם מוזיקה שניסתה להיות שאנטי אבל לא הצליח לה כי שתלו בפנים ביטים הזויים...
הייתה טלוויזיה על איזה ערוץ דתי שכל הזמן היו בה תזכורות על מתי ימי טהרה וכל זה
והיה שם הכל ממברשת שיניים [חדשה] ועד למספרי ציפורניים סכיני גילוח ומה לא.

הבלנית הזו שתהיה בריאה שלחה אותי פעמיים לחדר פעם אחת להסתרק אחרי שהתקלחתי ופעם שניה לגלח איזו שערה סוררת שצמחה לי ברגל. אח"כ היא ניסתה לקלף לי בכוח איזו חתיכת לק תועה בצבע אדום שסירבה לרדת באצטון. בסוף טבלתי וכל העניין הזה, לא ממש הרגשתי שום חיבור רוחני, התקלחתי שוב מבואסת על כל הכלור שבמים שהרס לי תשיער יומיים לפני החתונה והלכתי משם.

אמנם המקווה מפואר והכל אבל לא הצלחתי ליהנות מזה מרוב הלחץ. מה גם, שהפאר הזה עלה לי 100 שח (אבל עכשיו יש לי כניסה חינם ל-3 חודשים! מי רוצה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)

המקווה שבסוף "אבא הלל..."? =] 
אני חייבת לציין שעד כה הקרדיטים שלך אדירים!


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

בדיוק שם... ותודה!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

צלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
נתחיל בגילוי נאות. החתונה שלנו התעתדה להיות חתונה חסכונית עד כמה שניתן. דלת תקציב היא לא, כי בכל זאת אולם אירועים זה לא משהו דל תקציב- גם אם הולכים על הדיל הכי הכי שווה... אבל השתדלנו לשמור על שפיות בכל מה שנוגע להוצאות הנלוות. 

אני ורומן אוהבים צילום, אבל ממש לא רצינו להוציא את הסכומים המקובלים על צילום החתונה. גם אם זה מוצדק מבחינת זמן העבודה של הספק וכמות ההשקעה, מדובר פשוט בסכומים גבוהים מדי עבורנו. גם התעריפים המוזלים ביותר של הצלמים שדיברתי איתם בהתחלה, היו יקרים לנו מדי.

כבר שקלנו לקחת מכרים חובבי צילום ולשלם סכום סמלי, אבל המזל האיר לנו יותר. עשיתי כל מני חיפושים וגישושים בפורום ובכלל ופתאום נתקלתי בשם עמית צינמן. לא זכרתי מאיפה הוא מוכר לי, אבל כשהגעתי לדף הפייס העסקי שלו ולאתר שלו, פתאום נפל לי האסימון: זה הצלם של סטודיו נעים! (סטודיו למחול יוגה ופילאטיס בתל אביב שאני נהנית להגיע אליו מדי פעם לשיעורים כשאני במרכז). זה שכל פעם כשאני נכנסת לאתר של הסטודיו אני נהנית מהתמונות שלו! ואיזה מגניב, הוא עושה גם אירועים וחתונות ומישהי כתבה על סכום שלגמרי יכולנו לעמוד בו, כשהמליצה עליו כאן!

הרמתי אליו טלפון, הצגתי את עצמי, דיברנו ו.. ישר סגרתי עניין. עניין הצילום היה באחריותי וברגע שהבנתי שהצלם הזה שאני מכירה ומעריכה לוקח סכום שנוכל לגמרי לעמוד בו, שמחתי לסגור את הפינה הזו של צילום. היה לי ברור שאני רוצה צלם כזה- שלא מתחיל לביים תצלומי משפחות אלא יותר קולט רגעים, מבטים, הבעות פנים מצחיקות או מרגשות...מראש גם התכוונו לפגוש אותו קצת לפני האירוע לצילומים מקדימים ממש ממש בקטנה, ואז להמשיך לקבלת הפנים באולם. העיקרון המנחה היה- זה יום החתונה שלנו, אנחנו רוצים להתארגן בסבבה ולא להזיע מהצהריים באוגוסט מלוקיישן אחד למשנהו רק כדי להצטלם. 

נפגשנו עם עמית רק איזה שבוע לפני החתונה, כשבאנו לתל אביב לסידורים ולקניית קשקושים לרחבה. הוא היה מקסים כמו בטלפון, הבין את הראש שלנו ויצאנו ממש ממש רגועים לגביו. ביום החתונה עצמו הוא והצוות שלו הגיעו בשש למקום המפגש, ואז התחילו הצחוקים... מצלמים פה, מצלמים שם... היה קצת מביך בהתחלה אבל זרמנו והיה מגניב, אם כי חם למדי. מזל שיצאנו רק בשש, אם היינו יוצאים בארבע היינו מתפגרים מחום ומלחץ.. זה פשוט לא מתאים לנו.

לוקיישן הצילום- פארק הכט/ שקמונה, חיפה, חמש דקות מכחול. נבחר גם כי הוא 5 דקות מהאולם שלנו וגם בגלל שזה פארק שעשועים מגניב, ואנחנו [כולל עמית, וכולל אחותי וחברה טובה שליוותה אותי]- חולים על פארקי שעשועים!! 
התמונות מהפארק יצאו מצחיקות בטירוף ורבות מהן יפהפיות! מה גם, שהפארק היה רעיון מעולה כי היו בו נדנדות שכיליתי בהן את עצביי הרופפים על ידי התנדנדות היסטרית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התוצאה: מהממת!!! ולגמרי מחייה מחדש את האירוע עבורנו ומעצימה את החוויה. האמת היא שרף הציפיות שלנו מהצילום פשוט לא היה קיים. בכל שלבי ההכנות לחתונה, בכלל לא חשבנו על התמונות, על מה נרצה ומה לא. אבל עכשיו, כשאני רואה את התמונות שוב ושוב- אני מבינה כמה הצילום חשוב, וכמה דברים מקסימים שנלכדו בעדשת המצלמה, מאפשרים לנו לחוות שוב, בצורה מסוימת, את האירוע. מעבר לזה שאכן עמית והעוזרת שלו הם פשוט מקצוענים והתמונות נהדרות. מה שאני אוהבת בתמונות הללו היא הטבעיות, הספונטניות. זה אולי לא מסוג הצילומים שראויים ללכת לאיזו גלריה לצילום, אבל היי, מעולם לא רציתי משהו כזה...

עמית שלח לנו כמעט מיד את התמונות בכמה פורמטים דרך תכנת אינטרנט לשליחת קבצים גדולים וכן תמונות ברזולוציה נמוכה יותר לצרכי אינטרנט כמו שאני מעלה לכאן. סה"כ יצאו כ800 תמונות ובעינינו זה לגמרי בסדר.
דבר אחד מאוד מאוד עצוב:
לא הדגשנו בפני עמית כמה חשוב לנו להצטלם עם אנשים ספציפיים, למשל סבא שלי ולמשל חברות טובות, וכך קרה שאין לי אף תמונה איתם! אם הייתם שואלים אותי לפני החתונה, לא היה מזיז לי. עכשיו, כואב לי מאוד על זה. 

לסיכום:
עמית צינמן הוא לא הצלם שיתעד כל דקה ודקה מהאירוע.
מה שכן, התמונות שלו לגמרי מעבירות את החוויה, מחיות את הארוע מחדש ומדגישות רגעים, תחושות ואינטראקציות.
לא ממליצה עליו לכל אחד. יש זוגות, שזה בול בשבילם.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

והוא הצליח לתפוס את המבט המרגש הזה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ומשהו מצחיק מהמקדימים 
אני ורומן עם דינוזאור תועה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שמלה-לה-לה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחר והכוונה הייתה לחסוך, הגדרתי לעצמי תקציב לשמלה- עד 1500 שח. לכן, עשיתי סיבוב דיזנגוף רק כדי לראות מה ומי והתחלתי לפנות לספקים זולים.

הראשונה שהגעתי אליה למדידות הייתה לימור רוזנברג-שחק שהציעה אז (נראה לי שגם היום) שמלות מקולקציות קודמות במחירים של 500-1000 שח. היא הוציאה כמה שמלות ומתוכן שתיים ישבו עלי מאוד יפה אבל היו בהן דברים שהפריעו לי: בד מאוד נוקשה ומיושן של אחת מהן, וכל מני נצנצים שלא אהבתי. דווקא מהקולקציה החדשה שלה מצאתי שמלה יפהפייה, אבל במחיר שאז לא הייתי מוכנה להוציא על השכרה (דווקא לא יקר בכלל.. פשוט אז הייתי בסרט של למצוא שמלה במחיר נמוך יותר).

הגעתי גם לכל מני חנויות בדיזנגוף שמציעות שמלות מקולקציות קודמות במחירים ממש סבירים, סביבות 2000-2500 לשמלה, אבל השמלות ברובן היו מוזנחות, מלוכלכות, מוכתמות... לא כיף. לא רציתי לקנות שמלה שמסמלת לובן, ניקיון, התחלה חדשה- כשהיא מוכתמת ומלוכלכת.

בין היתר, הגעתי למכירה של אלון לבנה ועברתי שם חוויה ממש מעצבנת. הגעתי בעשר ורבע כשהמקום ניפתח בעשר, התור השתרך עד לכניסה לבניין (הסטודיו בקומה שניה), בערך שעה וחצי עברו עד שנכנסתי ובפנים הייתה פשוט אווירת שוק ומוכרות שחושבות שאני מטומטמת. (כבר חלקתי פה את ה"זה וינטג', זה יפה" שאיזה מוכרת זרקה לי כאילו כל מה שווינטג' אני אמורה לאהוב ולחטוף מהר לקופה?)

הגעתי גם לרינה בהיר לאחר שמצאתי פרסום על שמלות ב-1500-2000 שח. שם התברר לי שהפרסום שגוי וכנראה ישן ופשוט "נתקע" בגוגל אבל זה גרם לי לרצות ללכת משם. מה שכן, אני זוכרת מאוד לטובה את השמלות שם שהיו יפהפיות ונסיכותיות. 

חיפשתי גם תופרות בצפון אבל לא הרגשתי שאף אחד מבינה מה אני באמת רוצה ומה יהיה יפה לגוף שלי.

ואז הגעתי למיטרה- מעצבת ותופרת שיושבת בגבעתיים. חנות קטנה על כצנלסון, אשה קטנה, והבנה ענקית של הגוף ושל עיצוב. היא ידעה בדיוק להגיד איזה צבע יתאים לי [רק לבן ושום שמנת או צהבהב או קרם, לדבריה, וכולם אמרו שצדקה], איזו גזרה תתאים לי, איפה להדגיש, איפה לטשטש, איפה הקו של הקולר עובר, איזה בד צריך. הכל!! זה היה פשוט מדהים. היא הבינה בדיוק מה הפריע לי בכל השמלות שראיתי קודם וקלטה את הראש שלי מיד: בלי תחרות, בלי נצנצים, בלי קשקושים, בלי מחשוף נדיב מדי, בלי "ציצי ברוגז", קולר אבל קולר עדין, קו מותן מודגש. ה-כ-ל היה במקום. והיא ביקשה סכום שהיה גבוה ממה שרציתי להוציא. בלב כבד ואחרי התייעצויות עם אמא וחברות טובות (שכבר ריחמו עליי לגמרי בכל סוגיית השמלה הזו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), סגרתי איתה. 

אני חייבת לציין כמה דברים:





 התוצאה הסופית אכן נהדרת ומיטרה עיצבה שמלה נפלאה. מה שכן, הייתה תוספת בד שהיא לא רצתה לעשות כי חשבה שזה לא מתאים, ולדעתי ולדעת כל מי שליוותה והייתה בסביבה, זה היה מאוד נכון. בסוף הלכנו על התוספת הזו וזה מאוד מאוד תרם לדעתי למראה הסופי של השמלה.





 בתהליך היה הרבה מאוד משקל לתובנות שלי ולעיצוב שלי. מיטרה יודעת לעבוד, אבל מוח יצירתי של הלקוחה והבנה בדיוק מה היא רוצה, לא יזיק.





 בשל התפירה מאפס, נאלצתי להגיע מחיפה לגבעתיים במשך כ-7 פעמים למדידות. זה לא פשוט ושיבש לי ימי עבודה. מזלי שאני פרילנסרית שמנהלת את לוח הזמנים שלי לבד, אבל גם כך זה לא היה קל.

למרות הכל, התוצאה הסופית מהממממממממת והייתי מרוצה מהדבר היפה הזה שנתפר עלי ובדיוק למידותיי מאוד! השמלה עשויה בד מקסים שאין לי מושג מה שמו, רק יודעת שיש לו ברק פנינתי וטקסטורה מעניינת, אה כן ושהוא יקר ממש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, והשכבה העליונה עשויה שיפון. היא בלי מחוך אלא עם 2 עצמות לאורך הטאליה להדגשה, ונסגרת עם ריצ'רץ' ושני קרסים מכל צד (כמו קרסי חזייה). והיא עשתה לי גב מהמם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, השמלה למכירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונה כמובן מפארק הכט בגן השעשועים.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

והגב.. 
חדות העין ישימו לב שלא הקפדתי שלא להשתזף בימים הקודמים לחתונה, בלי בגד ים


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

הכי סרט מצרי EVER 
רומן מסכן, איך הוא הזיע שם מהלחץ והחום


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)

השמלה כל כך יפה 
אאל"ט דיברנו על מיטרה, לצערי אני לא חושבת שלהגיע מחיפה למרכז יתאים לי אבל היא בהחלט עשתה עבודה מצויינת!


----------



## behappy (16/9/12)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואכן דיברנו עליה.. 
לא נורא, יש כמה מעולות פה באזור (אחת במיוחד ששמעתי עליה מביאליק, אגב)


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

פנינים- חברותיה הטובות ביותר של הכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אני נתקפתי בקדחת פינים לקראת החתונה
אני אוהבת פנינים באופן כללי ומאז, האהבה התעצמה!
כאן רואים מגוון פנינים שהיה מונח עלי בצורה כזו או אחרת ביום החתונה, כולל הפנינים המזעריות (זה הקישוט היחידי שיכולתי לחיות איתו!) שמיטרה רקמה בקו המחשוף. היא רקמה פנינים כאלה גם ברצועות של הגב, מאחורה.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

חחחחח אנלא מאמינה 
פרויד בטח מבסוט


----------



## דע1אותי (14/9/12)

אני מזדהה איתך לגבי הרצון לשמלה חלקה ובלי קשקושים, יצא ממש מקסים.


----------



## behappy (16/9/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שמלה שנייה 
נקנתה בסטודיו פאשה בשינקין במכירת סוף עונה ב-169 ₪ ושווה כל שקל. מיטרה הוסיפה לה תחתית, פרח קטן בצד וחגורה מגניבה רקומה. אני מתה עליה ומתכוונת להשתמש בה לחגים וחגיגות. 

באיזשהו שלב במהלך הריקודים היה לי פשוט חם ולא נוח, מהר מהר קראתי לחברה טובה לחדר לבוא לעזור לי להוריד את השמלה, שמתי עליי חזיה וסנדלים נוחות יותר וחזרתי לפזז..

בתמונה- אני וחברה טובה בשלב מחוק כלשהו..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

וכפי שאתן רואות גם רומן החליף חולצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לכזו עם כיתובים מפגרים!
זרמתי עם זה, שיהיה לו בכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ראו קצת את הפס של החזיה מהאחורנית של השמלה אבל ממש לא היה לי אכפת.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

וכאן משקים אותי במים 
כי הייתי כבר שיכורה למדי..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שיער ואיפור 
לי, לאמא, לאחותי ולחתן!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דוד שלי ואשתו שהגיעו מניו יורק [שניהם מאפרים מקצועיים והיא גם ספרית ומעצבת תסרוקות], איפרו וסירקו אותי, את אחותי המהממת ואת אמא, כמתנת חתונה. לפני כן, הגעתי לכל מני מאפרים ומעצבי שיער הזויים באזור חיפה, שהפכו אותי לדרקון/ זבוב על אקסטזי/ דראג קווין. 
המוטו שלי היה- טבעי טבעי טבעי. גם להם הייתי צריכה להוריד המון מהמסקרה כי גם כך העיניים שלי גדולות ובולטות והריסים ארוכים ושחורים. השיער היה פזור, עם צמה דקה לאורך הראש שנכרכת ל"כתר" עם פנינים, בהתחלה זה נראה מצחיק ואז הבייביליס נפתחו וזה היה מגניב. מאוד שונה מהיום יום שלי.

רומן ממש רצה שיסדרו לו את התלתלים ואכן כך היה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרדיטים- אחותי והאייפון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בתמונה- השיער מאחור.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

משום מה 
אני אוהבת ממש את התמונה הזו..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

נעלי כלה 
נקנו ב-80 שח באיזו חנות בקניון חיפה במחירי סוף עונה. מריחים את הפלסטיק והדבק הזול שלהן עד עכשיו, אבל מה- הן נוחות בטירוף, והלכתי עליהן בלי בעיה! ואני בד"כ ממש סובלת על עקבים. נעליים שניות- נקנו ב"טו גו" ב-50 ₪ וגם הן ממש ממש נוחות ושימושיות.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

כמה תמונות מהמקדימים שרואים את הנעליים..
הנעליים השניות הן פשוט סנדלים שטוחות לבנות ונוחות.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

כן, הדינוזאור הזה כיכב!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מעניין מה נאמתי שם, בחיי


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהתחלה, לא ידעתי שמיטרה התופרת יכולה להשכיר לי תכשיטים. 

קניתי תכשיטי כסף עם אבני מונסטון יפהפיות ממעצבת תכשיטים ממש חמודה שנמצאת במרכז חורב בחיפה (ויש לה דוכן גם בגרנד קניון, תלוי בימים), שמה שלומית אופיר. זה לא היה יקר במיוחד אבל גם זול זה לא...

אח"כ נדבקתי בשיגעון הפנינים ומיטרה השכירה לי תמורת 100 שח עגילים ושרשרת מאוד יפים. מרוב שנקשרתי אליהם אני קונה אותם עכשיו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (לא בהפרש גדול מדי).


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

תירוצים לשים תמונות


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ביגוד חתן 
לעומת סאגת השמלה שלי, כאן הדברים תקתקו מאוד במהירות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מראש, בגלל החום ובגלל האופי של רומן, הוא ידע שהוא לא ירצה חליפה. רק מכנסיים חולצה ועניבה.

הסתובבנו בקניון חיפה, הוא מדד קצת פה וקצת שם, ובסוף מצא מכנסיים חולצה וחגורה ב- H&O תמורת כמה מאוד שקלים בלבד. היה להם גם מבצע שווה של חולצות מכופתרות ב-60 ₪ במקום 160!

את העניבה חבר שלו קנה לו מזמן וסוף סוף הייתה לו הזדמנות ללבוש אותה.

ואת הנעליים הוא קנה באיזו חנות בנצרת עילית.

סה"כ הנזק יצא כמה מאות שקלים והוא היה מרוצה וחתיך!

אגב! כל החברה שלו החליפו אח"כ לחולצה מפגרת למדי מהסוג שנקטל בפורום לא מזמן!!! זוועה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

"ופה אנו רואים דשא ים תיכוני מצוי" 
אמר מורה הדרך רומן


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

טבעות 
פה ממש הגזמנו וקנינו ביוקר יחסי, רק כי הבחור היה לחוץ שהחתונה עוד 3 שבועות וחייבים טבעות ומהר מהר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. במקום לבוא לרמת גן או להדר בחיפה למקומות הזולים יותר, הלכנו לחפש בגרנד קניון ...

בתכשיטי קדיתא אהבנו את היחס ואת הטבעות- אישית רציתי משהו עדין יחסית. שתיהן עלו 2100 שח... בטח יכולנו למצוא בהרבה פחות. 

לפחות המוכר שם הוא מאנשי חיפה השורשיים, היה מגניב לדבר איתו על ההיסטוריה של העיר ולדפדף באלבומי תמונות ישנים של חיפה של פעם, לשמוע סיפורים וכו. הבנזוג שלי, כמורה דרך ומטורף על חיפה, ממש התלהב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש לי תמונה רק עם הטבעת שלי
ורומן לא יהיה בבית מלא ימים עכשיו... אז- שלו פשוט חישוק זהב שכזה.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
בצהרי יום החתונה הלכתי ל"פרחי שושנה" ליד הבית, ובחרתי לי זר חמוד ב50 ₪. 

דודה שלי, תוך כדי שאיפרה וסירקה את אחותי, הסבירה לי איך לעשות ממנו זר כלה יפה (ממש אבל ממש בקלות), ויצא מגניב!!! הייתי מה זה גאה בעצמי!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סה"כ עבדתי עליו כעשרים דקות. זה קל כל כך!

בתמונה- הזר "לפני", כשעוד היה זר פרחים רגיל ולא ידע מה צופן לו גורלו..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

"אחרי"


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

נווווו


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (13/9/12)

איזה יופי!!!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים (בינתיים... מחכה להמשך).

שאלה, מרקדנית בטן לרקדנית בטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 האם חשבת להופיע במהלך החתונה בריקוד בטן?
בהתחלה חשבתי שאני ארצה, עכשיו אני מתלבטת...

בטוח ארקוד ריקודי בטן ספונטניים וכו, השאלה אם כדאי לי להכין כוריאוגרפיה מושקעת על שיר ספציפי?


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

תודה רבה!! 
אממממ ב"ריקוד השמלה" המפדח היה לי קצת סולו ובכלל בחלקים המזרחיים השתוללתי.. אבל גם ככה הייתי מן הסתם במרכז העניינים ולא רציתי גם בריקוד.
בנוסף, לא היה מצב מבחינתי להופיע עם בגדי ריקודי בטן כשכל המשפחה, הקרובים, החברים שלנו והחברים של ההורים שם. זה כבר טו מאץ' בשבילי. האמת היא שאני גם לא עושה אירועים.. רוקדת בקבוצות ומעבירה סדנאות והפעלות אבל חינות חתונות וכו לא ..


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (13/9/12)

מגניב! 
אני מתארת לעצמי שאצלנו יהיה אותו הדבר...
ריקודי הבטן אצלי זה תחביב יותר, היה שלב שחשבתי להפוך את זה לקצת יותר מזה, אבל בחרתי להשאיר את זה כתחביב.
אני בתחום אחר לגמרי בחיים (הייטק), אז מעניין איך האנשים מהעבודה יקבלו את זה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)

יש מצב להעלות את ההסבר על הכתב? =] 
אני גם מתכננת לקנות פרחים או זר ולעשות זר כלה לעצמי.
אני מאוד אוהבת יצירה ומאוד שונאת להוציא כסף על דברים לא חשובים (בעיניי!) אז ממש אשמח לשמוע!


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

בשמחה! 
זה ממש פשוט.
אז קודם כל בזר כמו שהכנתי מה ש"עטף" ונתן את ה"מסגרת" היה העלים הירוקים הרחבים, אבל אין הכרח להשתמש בהם. במקרה הם היו בזר שלי וזה הסתדר לי טוב.
מה שעשיתי היה לקחת את כ-ל הזר, למעט כמה פרחים וכל מני "מנפחים" כמו חלק מהגיבסניות ועלים שונים ומשונים ששמים בזרים בשביל הנפח, הצבע הירוק והמגוון.
כלומר השתמשתי בערך ב2/3 מגדלו של זר סטנדרטי.
סידרתי את הפרחים באותו גובה ובצורה כזו שאלה שבצדדים יהיו קצת יותר קצרים כדי ליצור מעין "התעגלות" כאילו הזר הוא בצורה של כיפה.
הידקתי את הגבעולים חזק ואז הצמדתי את העלים הירוקים הרחבים כך שיכסו את הזר מכל צדדיו.
ואז פשוט לקחתי חוט ראפיה (לי היה כזה מהזר המקורי) וכרכתי תוך כדי הידוק, את כל הגבעולים יחד. ליפפתי את הראפיה עד כמעט סוף ה"גזע" ואת הקצוות הארוכים יחסית קיצצתי.

מקווה שמובן, כי זה באמת באמת קל מאוד!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)

תודה! 
רק קשרת את הראפיה בסוף?
זה החזיק?


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

בעצם.. 
כשאני נזכרת, ליפפתי קצת מסקינטייפ לפני הראפיה. כדי להדק טוב יותר.
סורי נהייתי סנילית לאחרונה...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מניקור- פדיקור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רציתי מישהי שתגיע אלי הביתה ולא ביום שישי שהיה לי עמוס נורא בביקורי קרובים שהגיעו מחול לחתונה וכל זה. לכן קבעתי עם פדיקוריסטית שלא הכרתי, במוצאי שבת בשעה 20:30 שניה אחרי שרומן גרר אותי לתלות איתו שלטים לחתונה שלנו (עד עכשיו הם שורדים ברחבי חיפה הפרפקציוניסט הזה מה זה השקיע!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

בקיצור, הייתי בטוחה שיאללה שעה פדיקור מניקור אוכלים משהו והולכים לישון.
אבל מה, נפלתי על מישהי יסודית מאוד מאוד מאוד. מאוד. נפרדתי ממנה ב-11:30 בלילה, מותשת. יצא מקסים, אבל באמת שהייתי גמורה.

היא לקחה לי על זה 150 שח (נתתי לה 170 כי זה לא צחוק לעבוד שעתיים במוצש והיא באמת עבדה מכל הלב).
הפדיקור היה ורוד-פודרתי דומה לחגורה של השמלה וברגליים עד עכשיו הוא שורד. היא גם משתמשת בשיטת פדיקור יבש- מאוד מומלץ ובריא בעיניי.

מי שתרצה- פרטים במסרים. היא מן הסתם מקבלת בחיפה ובסביבה הקרובה בלבד..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מסיבת רווקות!! 
חברה טובה ארגנה לי. היא קיבלה הוראות ברורות לא לחרוג מתקציב של 50 שח לאחת וחוץ מהכיבוד שהן הביאו, נראה לי שהן לא חרגו. 

המסיבה הייתה בבית של חברה יקרה מאוד שלא יכלה להיות בחתונה בגלל נסיעה שנקבעה מזמן לחו"ל, וכללה רק את הבסט אוף דה בסט של חברותיי. 

היינו כולל אחותי 7 בנות וזה היה נפלא, אינטימי, כייפי ומצחיק ברמות אחרות! זה התחיל בכך שהן הצעידו אותי ברחובות תל אביביים חשוכים עם הינומת בולבולים וצעקו "קולולו" כל הזמן [יו איך מתתי שם מהפדיחות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




], המשיך בערב צחוקים אלכוהול ומשחקי חברה ואח"כ- קריוקי אל תוך הלילה, שהיה הזוי מופרע ומה לא... היה מטורף ומעולה ואני כל כך אוהבת אותן. למסיבה קניתי לכל אחת מהן אבן חן שכזו (רוז קוורץ אמטיסט ודומיהן אם זה לא מובן) – כל אחת קיבלה אבן שחשבתי שלפי תכונותיה, תסייע לה, ומכתב אישי חופר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
היה מרגש ממש.

לצערי כל התמונות משם תלויות בחברה שלי שבחו"ל אז.. אין לי כרגע


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מלוות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהתחלה לא הבנתי למה צריך בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אח"כ כשחברה טובה התחתנה וליוויתי אותה, שקלתי את זה.

בשבוע שלפני כבר נסגר שאחותי ואמא שלי יגיעו מוקדם להתארגן אצלי וגם חברה טובה תגיע עם בעלה והם יתלוו לצילומים. 

זה היה ממש ממש תומך, מרגיע ונעים. 

בתמונה- עם אחותי הקטנה והאהובה.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

אישורי הגעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עם החברים הקרובים אנחנו ווידאנו למרות שלא היה הרבה מה לוודא (היו כמה שהגיעו בלי הילדים/הבנזוג כי זה היה יום לפני תחילת שנת הלימודים).

עם מעגלים רחוקים יותר- ההורים ווידאו משפחות, אחותי ווידאה חברים ועבודה, עוד ידידה של רומן מהעבודה עזרה לו לגבי אנשים מהעבודה וחברה טובה שלי עשתה עבודה יסודית ביותר עם כל היתר. 

בסוף הגיעו ממש כמעט כל מי שאישרו הגעה, חוץ מאולי 2.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

הוראות הגעה וטרמפים 
מאחר ויש לנו המון חברים ומשפחה שגרים רחוק, דאגנו מבעוד מועד לשדך ביניהם בקטע של קאר פול וטרמפים, וזה עבד מעולה. 

להורים יש חברים ובעיקר משפחות שגרים רחוק אז הם דאגו להסעות.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

סידורי שולחנות 
לשמחתנו כחול לא קמצנים ולא מחייבים פר שולחן אלא פר מספר אורחים, כך שלא הייתה בעיה לסדר שיהיו לנו די והותר שולחנות ולא קרו מקרים של הושבת אנשים בשולחנות לא קשורים. לקחתי כמה הימורים מחושבים כששמתי מתאמנת אישית אחת שלי עם חברים של הוריי וזה עבד מעולה.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

יום החתונה עצמו: זה הזמן להירגע! 
גם אני וגם רומן רצינו מאוד להגיע לאירוע רגועים ורעננים עד כמה שניתן. לכן, החלטנו שנקום בשעה סבירה ונתארגן בכיף. קבעתי לנו עיסוי זוגי ב"חכמת הגוף" שנמצאים בקסטרא בחיפה (מי שרוצה לעשות עיסוי ביום החתונה- לא לשכוח לבקש שלא ימרחו שמן על הפנים או השיער...)

אחרי העיסוי הנהדר המשכנו לארוחת בוקר בקפה ליד הבית (בקושי הצלחנו לאכול משהו מהלחץ..) ואז חזרנו הביתה, אני קניתי את הזר והתחלנו להתארגן. לא הזמנו את הצלמים וזה היה חכם כי נתן לי שקט נפשי ורגעים של חוסר מעש והתבטלות [שמהר מאוד הוחלפו בלצלם את אחותי ואמא שלי מתארגנות]. בסביבות 6 יצאנו לצילומים ומשם לקבלת הפנים.

בתמונה- אחד הצילומים הראשונים שלנו במקדימים


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

רומן האמיץ!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ואז.. 
שכנעו גם אותי להיות אמיצה!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

וכאן זה כבר היה מפחיד 
כשהאומגה הזו תפסה תאוצה התמונות הפכו לשוקיסטיות..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ברקע אחותי וחברה טובה שליוותה אותי 
שהיו מהממות!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

משום מה הצחיק אותנו נורא 
לשים את השאל לדינוזאור..


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

ועוד מצאנו דינוזאורית-כלה! 
או כלה דינוזאורית?


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

mission complete 
המשימה הבאה- קבלת פנים!


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (14/9/12)

גם אותי 
תמונות מעולות יצאו עם הדינוזאורים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)

הצחקת אותי עם שתי התמונות האחרונות =]


----------



## FalseAngel (13/9/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
מזל טוב!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

קבלת הפנים: להיות או לא להיות? 
אז ככה: מצד אחד ברור שלהיות וזה כייף נורא ורואים אנשים שלא ראיתם מלא מלא זמן וזה מגניב וכייף וכולם מתלהבים ושמחים ומחמיאים ומה לא. 

מצד שני, ממש לפני קבלת הפנים חמקנו לחדר חתן כלה לאכול לשתות  (שוב, ירדן מנהל האירוע המלך שישר דאג לנו ולמלווים שלנו )ולנוח אחרי הצילומים, רבע שעה של שקט, וזה היה ממש חשוב ונחוץ.

בתמונה- איך שנכנסנו לדק קבלת הפנים בכחול, המומים, מבולבלים ומתרגשים נורא.


----------



## אפפ (13/9/12)

ממש חמוד  איפה זה נמצא?


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

"כחול" בחיפה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

החופה 
טקס החופה היה הזוי, מוזר ומרגש נורא. כמו שקראתי כאן (שוב תודה!!) תוך כדי הליכה לחופה הבטתי בכל הפנים האוהבות והייתי מצומררת מרוב התרגשות. 
כמות האהבה שעטפה אותנו שם, הייתה מדהימה. 

לחופה החלטנו ללכת ביחד, קודם כל כי כך נכון לנו יותר- כבר חמש שנים אנחנו צועדים יחד, וגם את הדרך הכל כך משמעותית וטקסית הזו רציתי לעשות עם בן זוגי ושותפי לחיים. בחופה חיכו לנו ההורים של שנינו, ובחרנו בחופה מסורתית שבעינינו היא מאוד מאוד מרגשת וסמלית- עצם זה שמחזיקים אותה 4 אנשים שאוהבים אותנו כל כך. 

בחרנו בדוד שלי מצד אמא שלי שגר בניו יורק עסוק ועובד עד מעל הראש ובכל זאת כששמע את התאריך ישר הזמין כרטיסים לו ולמשפחתו והגיע לארץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ובשלושה חברים טובים של רומן שעם הזמן הפכו להיות אנשים יקרים מאוד גם לי.

במשך החופה כל הזמן חייכתי וצחקתי מרוב מבוכה ולחץ. השל שהתופרת נתנה לי כל הזמן נפל כי לא חיברתי אליו את הסיכה. הייתי צריכה כל הזמן ללחוש לאמא שלי "אמא תחזיקי מאחורה"...


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

הולכים לחופה 
וואו, זה היה מרגש.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

עם טבעת 
אמא שלו ממש בכתה מהתרגשות בשלב הזה וגררה איתה חצי מהחברות שלי בקהל...


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

טבעת לחתן ומלים מרגשות 
זה היה הדבר שהכי חשוב לי בטקס. שזה יהיה אישי ושלי, למרות הדת ומגבלותיה. אז כתבתי בערב שלפני כמה מילים, כנות ומלאות אהבה. ולא האמנתי אבל הצלחתי להגיד הכל בלי לגמגם או לבכות! אח"כ גם רומן אילתר משהו בשבילי ועד היום אני צוחקת עליו על זה...


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

הרב המזמר.. 
שניגן גם בגיטרה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
קנינו במטלון פינת הרצל 49 בתל אביב [אזור כפר גלעדי] בחנות מעולה וזולה יחסית – ב-120 ₪ קנינו מלאאאאא קשקושים [אל תשכחו שהיו לנו רק 170 אורחים ומתוכם כ-100 צעירים אז הכמות בהתאם]. ממש מומלץ, זה שידרג את האווירה ועשה עוד יותר שמח!

בתמונה- חברה מהממממממת שלי עם שלל אביזרים בתמונה מסבירה בדיוק למה הקשקושים האלה מוסיפים המון!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

והנה למה צריך גם מדריכות אירובי ברחבה 
החברות המעולות שלי למקצוע פשוט עשו לכולם ביצפר!!


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שני הריקודים הראשונים 
שכחתי מזה לגמרי, אופס. גם כאן, התרגשנו מאוד.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)




----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

שיר סיום 
רומן הקדיש לי שיר בפורטוגזית של מאנו צ'או
אין לי פה את התרגום שלו
אבל אני זוכרת שהמלים מדהימות ומרגשות


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

סיפור לספר לדורות הבאים 
התכנון המקורי שלנו היה לסיים את החתונה וללכת לים [מרחק הליכה של דקה ברגל מכחול] לאפטר פארטי של מדורה. בפועל- כולם היו גמורים ולא רצו להשאר, כולל אותנו. 

אבל, בגלל התכנון, האוטו המצוקמק שלנו חנה מחוץ לאולם, מפוצץ בקרשים ועצים למדורה (נס חתונה כשלעצמו: מישהו פינה רהיטים והיו מלא עצים וקרשים דקה מהבית שלנו, ביום שלפני החתונה!). 

אחרי שאחרוני החברים הלכו, עשינו אני ורומן סיבוב כייפי בים ובהייה בירח הפסיכי והיפהפה שהיה מעל המים. התחלנו לחזור לכיוון האוטו, ואז... פנצ'ר! בפעם השלישית תוך חודשיים, יש לציין!

תפסנו מונית, עלינו הביתה ויום לאחר מכן היה ממש לחוץ עם ההפקדות והמתנות ובנוסף גם ללכת לפנצ'רייה שלנו [לפחות תיקנו לנו בחינם אחרי ששמעו את הסיפור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. מסקנה- החזקת רכב ישן ומצ'וקמק מזיקה לבריאות הנפשית ועלולה לחבל בחתונתכם.


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

מתנות, ברכות ו"נו כיסיתם?" 
מן הסתם לא היו לי ולרומן כוונות להרוויח מהחתונה אלא רק ליצור אירוע שבתקווה לא יגרום לנו יותר מדי נזקים כלכליים.
לא רצינו להתלות בהורים שלנו, הם נתנו כמה שיכלו אבל הרוב הגדול היה על ה"גב" שלנו, בכל זאת ילדים גדולים כבר.

לשמחתנו המתנות הצליחו לכסות כמעט את כל ההוצאות, ואת מה שלא- כוסתה זכייה שלי בתביעה לחברת הביטוח של הרכב על תאונת דרכים שהייתה לי לפני שנתיים. אחרי המון ברדק וסחבת הצק הגיע בדיוק בשבוע של החתונה!!

וההיילייט היה הברכות.
כתבו לנו בצורה כל כך מרגשת, כנה, אכפתית ואוהבת...
שמרנו הכל הכל בתיקייה מיוחדת והתרגשנו מכל כך הרבה ברכות.
זו פשוט זכות גדולה, לקבל כמויות כאלה של אהבה


----------



## behappy (13/9/12)

יש לי ממש עוד קצת חפירות!! אמשיך כשאחזור...


----------



## ronitvas (13/9/12)

תענוג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתמוגגת, נהנית ומתרגשת
את כותבת נפלא והסיפורים מרגשים עד דמעות (בתמונה של סבתא שלך הסכר נפרץ....)
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם ושהמזל ישחק כמו ששיחק עד עכשיו


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

יו, תודה רבה רבה!!


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

ירח דבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סנט פטרסבורג- עיר הילדות של רומן, למשך שבוע, טסנו יום וחצי אחרי החתונה. היה מדהים, שונה, מעניין, פסיכי לגמרי ומאוד מאוד לא ירח דבש טיפוסי. 

מה שכן, אני מאוד שמחה שרומן עשה את הטיול הכל כך חשוב הזה ושמחה שלקחתי בו חלק, כבת זוג שלו. יש בזה גם משהו מאוד יפה לעשות טיול כזה שהיה סוג של קלוז'ר בשבילו, אחרי שמתחתנים. אני יכולה רק להמליץ על העיר בתור גן עדן לחובבי תרבות, אמנות ומוזיאונים [יש שם את אחד המוזיאונים המדהימים ביותר בעולם לאמנות, אוסף ענק ומטורף של 3 מליון יצירות כולל אמנות מודרנית, קלאסית ועתיקה]. בנוסף העיר תיירותית מאוד, האוכל מצויין והנופים מדהימים.


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

סיכום! 
קודם כל, אני לא יודעת מי תקרא הכל אבל מי שכן- כל הכבוד לה כי חפרתי עד מאוד..

אישית, אני מאוד מרוצה וגאה בנו על תכנון החתונה השפוי שלנו ועל כך שלא התפתינו להוציא סכומים גבוהים יותר מאלה שהוצאנו. אני חושבת שלהרבה מאוד אלמנטים יקרים יחסית בחתונות, ישנן חלופות זולות לא רעות בכלל. 
אבל, אני חושבת שגם פה לא כדאי להשתגע ולהתפשר כשמרגישים לא בנוח עם הפשרה. מבחינתי, החתונה שלנו הייתה בתקציב שפוי, למרות שכמובן יכולנו לחסוך עוד. סה"כ התקציב לאירוע של 170 איש יצא לנו 60,000 ₪ כולל הכל- נסיעות למרכז למדידות, מתנות לחברות למסיבת רווקות, ה כ ל. וזה לגמרי אפשרי.

עוד טיפ צילום-
צלם טוב יכול להוציא צילומים מהממים גם במקדימים של 45 דקות. יש לנו אינספור תמונות יפהפיות לבחור מהן ואני לא מרגישה שחסר לנו כלום. להיפך, אני שמחה שיכולנו להגיע לאירוע שלנו רעננים ועם המון אנרגיה להיות עם כולם, ליהנות ולמצות את היום הזה. בבקשה, קחו דברים באיזי ואל תהפכו את יום החתונה ליום עבודה..

העצה הכי טובה שלי ניתנה פה אינספור פעמים- להשתדל לקחת את התקופה הזו בקלות ובהנאה עד כמה שאפשר, למרות שזו אכן תקופה לא תמיד פשוטה. 

ועוד עצה- לכבד את ההורים- גם אם הם לא אלה שמממנים את החתונה. הארוע הזה חשוב בשבילם בצורה שאנחנו עוד לא יודעים להכיר בה בכלל... אם הבקשות הן הגיוניות או כאלה שניתן לעמוד בהן גם אם ההגיון שלהן מוטל בספק- תשקלו להתחשב במה שמבקשים. אלה הרי האנשים שבזכותם אנחנו זוכים להגיע למעמד המרגש הזה של חתונה..

*** עצה חשובה, שנתן לנו גם הדיג'יי איתמר גבע כשנפגשנו איתו (בסוף לא סגרנו איתו) :
אל, פשוט אל!!! תאפשרו לאנשים שהרגע עוזבים את האירוע ונפרדים מכם על הרחבה, לגרור אתכם החוצה מהרחבה אל הצלם ולהתחיל בסשן צילומים. זה פארטי ברייקר ידוע וראיתי את זה גם קורה בלייב בחתונה של חברה טובה שהתבאסה קשות על כך שהריקודים פשוט דעכו. סכמו עם הצלם שעם כל צילומי המשפחות והחברים, אתם גומרים לפני הריקודים!! בזמן האוכל, בקבלת הפנים, מתי שנוח לכם. ברחבה, תנו רק לשמחה ולכיף להציף אתכם בלי שום הפרעה ומי שנפרד מכם שיקבל חיבוק ונשיקה על הרחבה!

עוד עצה כמו שכולם כתבו כאן- תאצילו סמכויות כמה שאתם יכולים, זה פשוט מנקה את הראש.

ותודה גדולה- לפורום הזה שעדיין ממכר ועדיין אני מתנחלת בו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




העצות פה מעולות, ההמלצות נהדרות והקרדיטים הם כזה אוצר!! שכיף לי לתרום לו עכשיו.
שתהיה לכולנו שנה טובה טובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מלאה בהגשמה, אהבה ושמחה
שיר


----------



## irit lior (14/9/12)

dont forget the playlist


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

נכון!! צודקת, הנה הוא 
אני כמעט בטוחה שיש פלייליסט קצת יותר מפורט אצל רומן אבל לא אראה אותו עד יום ראשון בראש השנה, אז אם יהיו שינויים משמעותיים אעלה לכאן גם את שלו.
בסוף יש רשימה מודגשת של ביג נו נו'ס שנובעת מזה שרומן לא סובל ביטלס ורולינג סטונס ( כן כן אני יודעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) אני שונאת את הווייט סטרייפס ושנינו ביחד די מאסנו במשינה, במיוחד בקטעים שבהם מגדירים לדיג'יי חתונת רוק והוא שם רכבת לילה לקהיר ש ו ב .


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/9/12)

מאחלת לכם את כל המזל, האושר והברכה 
הקרדיטים מראים כמה נהניתם, רואים את האושר והאהבה בתמונות וזה אדיר!

לגבי הטיפ של הדיג'יי- אני חושבת שגם הדיג'יי וגם הצלם אמרו לנו את זה. בתור מאחרים סדרתיים, למרות שהצלם מאוד רוצה שנעשה את כל הצילומים המשפחתיים לפני החופה אני מאוד מאוד מקווה שנספיק אבל אני מסכימה עם זה וגם אני ראיתי את זה הורס מסיבות.

לגבי לכבד את ההורים- מסכימה עם כל מילה.


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

תודה רבה יקירתי !! 
ומאחלת לך הצלחה בכל ענייני הארגונים אצלך. אני בעד הצלם שלכם, ממש כדאי לסיים עם זה לפני כשגם יש יותר כוח ויותר מרוכזים בזה מאשר להתקע עם זה בשלבים אחרים באירוע כשכבר לא כל כך ממוקדים ורוצים רק לפרוק אנרגיות ולהנות..


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (15/9/12)

המון מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מפורטים, עם טיפים ותמונות מקסימות, בדיוק כל מה שצריך בקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב, וכמובן - שנה טובה!


----------



## behappy (16/9/12)

תודה רבה רבה מקסימה!!


----------



## FayeV (16/9/12)

מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף היה לקרוא את הקרדיטים  שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. נראיתם נהדר ורואים שהיה ממש כיף! וכל הכבוד לכם שהצלחתם לעשות חתונה בתקציב כל כך ריאלי.


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (14/9/12)

כייף לקרוא 
ולראות קרדיטים כאלו משוקעים
המון מזל טוב ואושר משותף


----------



## behappy (16/9/12)

תודהההה


----------



## Bobbachka (15/9/12)

קרדיטים נהדרים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה על השיתוף, היה תענוג לקרוא.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה, אושר ואהבה!

אם באמת נעבור לחיפה בשנה הבאה (כרגע זו התוכנית) אני אצטרך מדריכת פילאטיס חלופית, אז אחפש אותך...


----------



## behappy (16/9/12)

בשמחה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ובואו, זו עיר מהממת.


----------



## Bobbachka (16/9/12)

מכירה מקרוב 
למדתי בה 4 שנים, מתוכם גרנו בה שנתיים.
געגועי לחיפה.
(אם כי גם את ת"א אני מאוד מחבבת...).


----------



## simplicity83 (16/9/12)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכתיבה שלך פשוט מרגשת, כל כך אמיתית, שהתרגשתי לאורך כל הקרדיטים! 
מאחלת לכם שתמיד תמשיכו לאהוב ולחגוג 

ולגבי סן פטרסבורג- וואו!! איזו חוויה
נשמע כמו טיול מדהים, לראות איפה בעלך גדל, את המורשת שלו והזכרונות שלו, מקסים 
אנחנו סידרנו לעצמנו עצירה במוסקבה ליום וקצת, בדרך לירח הדבש, ולמרות שאף אחד מאיתנו לא רוסי ולא מדובר בטיול שורשים, אני חייבת להגיד שאנחנו מצפים לזה בטירוף!
רוסיה היא מדינה מדהימה עם היסטוריה מפוארת, אדריכלות, תרבות, אוכל, שתיה ומה לא! ואני מתרגשת לטייל שם


----------

